# wlan - Verständnisfrage(n)

## JKRock

hiho,

 wenn ich für meine wlankarte den richtigen Treiber und Kernelmodule installiert/aktiviert habe soll er mir bei iwconfig schon eine sinnvolle Ausgabe zum wlanchip/zur schnittstelle geben?

gruß JKRock

----------

## manuels

Moin,

ja, sollte er.

Zum Schaun, ob was falsch gelaufen ist bei

```
$ dmesg
```

schaun

----------

## JKRock

@manuels tja, dass ist es ja, ich finde nirgendwo ne Fehlermeldung...

dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Socket status: 30000006
> 
> Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#0c) from #0d to #10
> ...

 

iwconfig sagt mir nur:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0 no wireless extensions.

 

(Und eth0 ist meine Netzwerkkarte...)

Bin  nach dieser Anleitung für den Treiber vorgegangen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

mmh, ich sehe gerade dass ich wahrscheinlich den falschen treiber gewählt habe...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> 

 

Nur welche Treiber braucht man dafür?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schnell mal Google angeworfen gibt das raus: http://www.google.de/search?q=Atheros+Communications%2C+Inc.+AR5006EG+802.11+b%2Fg+Wireless+PCI+Express+Adapter+(rev+01)+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a

MfG. Stefan

----------

## JKRock

Irgendwie frickel ich hier immer noch erfolglos rum...

Also soviel ich verstanden habe ist mein Chip (wie gesagt:  *Quote:*   

> Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) 

  ) auf der  Kompatibilitätsliste .

D.h. mit Kernel 2.6.24 sollte Version 0.9.4 von Madwifi meine WLAN-Karte erkennen.

Ich bin dabei weitestgehend hiernach verfahren...

In meiner /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 steht jetzt:

```

wlan_scan_sta

wlan_wep

ath_pci

```

(wie auch bei der Kompatibilitätsliste empfohlen...

Nur iwconfig gibt mir immer noch den gleichen Schmarn aus...

----------

## manuels

und meldet sich der madwifi-ng-Treiber bei dmesg?

----------

## JKRock

 *manuels wrote:*   

> und meldet sich der madwifi-ng-Treiber bei dmesg?

 

mmh, dort finde ich:

```

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.9.4

ath_pci: no version for "ieee80211_encap" found: kernel tainted.

ath_pci: 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:05:00.0 disabled

```

Versteh ich nicht, als wenn mein Chip doch nicht unterstützt wird...

----------

## himpierre

Versuchs mal mit trunk.

```
svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk madwifi-ng
```

----------

## manuels

Nach dieser Seite benoetigst du allerding einen Patch fuer diese Karte.

----------

## JKRock

also, wie ich sehe gibt es ein sogenanntes "changeset"

ich habe kA ob diese Veränderung schon einzug erhalten hat in madwifi 0.9.4, vielleicht muss ich ja selber diese Änderung vornehmen?

Ich habe ja madwifi emerged, - wo packt emerge die sourcen hin?

----------

## manuels

mach folgendes:

```
ebuild /usr/portage/pfad/dateiname.des.ebuilds.ebuild unpack

deine aenderungen

ebuild /usr/portage/pfad/dateiname.des.ebuilds.ebuild merge

```

----------

## JKRock

mmmh, funktioniert alles nicht.

 esagtes changeset war schon bei meiner Treiberversion eingefügt, habe dann per subversion aktuelle Versionen aus dem trunk genommen; aber nix hat geklappt...

auch Version madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz hat nicht zum Erolg geführt...

Edit:

Muss meine Aussage revidieren, ich weiss jetzt nicht was ich anders gemacht habe, aber habe jetzt folgende Ausgaben:

iwconfig:

```

ath0    IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Master  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=16 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-102 dBm  Noise level=-102 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

wifi0  no wireless connection

```

dmesg:

```

29ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/slottime .7.-2.1 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/slottime .7.-2.1 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/acktimeout .7.-2.2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/acktimeout .7.-2.2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/ctstimeout .7.-2.3 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/ctstimeout .7.-2.3 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/softled .7.-2.4 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/softled .7.-2.4 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/ledpin .7.-2.5 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/ledpin .7.-2.5 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/countrycode .7.-2.6 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/countrycode .7.-2.6 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/regdomain .7.-2.7 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/regdomain .7.-2.7 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/debug .7.-2.8 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/debug .7.-2.8 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/txantenna .7.-2.9 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/txantenna .7.-2.9 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/rxantenna .7.-2.10 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/rxantenna .7.-2.10 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/diversity .7.-2.11 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/diversity .7.-2.11 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/txintrperiod .7.-2.12 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/txintrperiod .7.-2.12 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/fftxqmin .7.-2.18 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/fftxqmin .7.-2.18 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/xrpollperiod .7.-2.21 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/xrpollperiod .7.-2.21 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/xrpollcount .7.-2.22 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/xrpollcount .7.-2.22 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/ackrate .7.-2.23 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/wifi0/ackrate .7.-2.23 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f906646c>]  [<f907080b>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

wifi0: failed to register sysctls!

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 14.2 phy 7.0 radio 10.2

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0 .3.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/debug .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/debug .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/dev_type .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/dev_type .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_nods_only .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_nods_only .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_txf_len .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_txf_len .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_phy_errors .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_phy_errors .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_crc_errors .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/monitor_crc_errors .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/%parent .3.-2.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /net/ath0/%parent .3.-2.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f8ae068d>]  [<f8ad9990>]  [<f8ac88be>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac7717>]  [<f8ac8af5>]  [<f8ae02c9>]  [<f906e02c>]  [<f8adacd3>]  [<f9070ac4>]  [<c014abb1>]  [<f9074ba0>]  [<c019e99f>]  [<c03233c7>]  [<c03718b4>]  [<c046533d>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371a0a>]  [<c0370e8b>]  [<c037171b>]  [<c03719c4>]  [<c0371171>]  [<c0323504>]  [<f887d035>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

ath0: failed to register sysctls!

wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424: mem=0xf8000000, irq=18

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath .7.9 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>] <6>ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

 [<c013742f>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>] <7>PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

 [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath/debug .7.9.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath/countrycode .7.9.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath/outdoor .7.9.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath/xchanmode .7.9.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>] <6>eth0: RTL8101e at 0xf904a000, 00:1b:38:ae:f2:45, XID 34200000 IRQ 217

 [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath/calibrate .7.9.-2 Missing strategy

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013741b>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

sysctl table check failed: /dev/ath/calibrate .7.9.-2 Unknown sysctl binary path

Pid: 7134, comm: modprobe Tainted: P        2.6.24-gentoo-r8 #1

 [<c013701f>]  [<c013742f>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129ca9>]  [<c0137443>]  [<c0129f0a>]  [<f90682d7>]  [<f887d051>]  [<c013fa05>]  [<f9043000>]  [<c01297d1>]  [<c0103e2a>]  =======================

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[C] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:0c:04.3 [104c:803c] (rev 0)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0c:04.3[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xfc206800 irq 18 DMA

```

----------

## JKRock

man sieht dmesg wird irgendwie zugemüllt wegen wifi0 und/oder sysctl (?!)

aber wenigstens tut sich irgendwas...

gruß JKRock

----------

